
Python's += Is Weird  - psycho
http://emptysquare.net/blog/python-increment-is-weird/
======
psycho
See also: [http://emptysquare.net/blog/python-increment-is-weird-
part-i...](http://emptysquare.net/blog/python-increment-is-weird-part-ii/)

